

Ink CSS Framework - depoisfalamos
http://ink.sapo.pt/index.php

======
pacomerh
Seems like bootstrap, whats different about it?

~~~
lscott3
I thought that too. I like some of the JS stuff they have though. Like the
pagination and date picker.

